# Sat in S-bucks and didn't panic!



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I usually have intense anxiety when I'm somewhere by myself. I panicked whilst in Starbucks before because I was alone and extremely self-conscious. But today, I took my (borrowed) car to S-bucks, was talking to the girl at the counter about what to get instead of getting default drink, sat down with a book and iPod and stayed there two hours! And then I went up and asked about any positions available. And I stayed calm and felt natural! :boogie


----------



## BruceA (Apr 15, 2010)

That's a good step! Its a good idea to start out in small places like that, and work your way up!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats exactly what I thought. ^ A coffee house is small and comforting. I tend to get a little intimated at large stores. I guess I'm a bit agoraphobic that way.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Starbucks intimidates me because I don't drink coffee and everyone in there seems so cool. I'm afraid to go in there.

But good that you were able to do that, especially asking about a job.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

That's awesome. I heart those coffee places. They're comfy and relaxed places. Everyone there is usually minding their business and not looking at you, anyway. Usually when I've gone in, half are on their laptops. That's great you've found somewhere where you are comfortable.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> Starbucks intimidates me because I don't drink coffee and everyone in there seems so cool. I'm afraid to go in there.
> 
> But good that you were able to do that, especially asking about a job.


It intimated me at first as well. I used to not go in at all, but make my mother go in and get me a drink. Lame, I know. But now I feel differently the more I go in there. Nobody really cares about you. You're just another latte or chai tea to the people behind the counter, and the customers are usually too reserved and into what they are reading or on the computer. You should go in one time. If you don't like coffee, get an iced Chai tea latte. My personal favorite.



OregonMommy said:


> That's awesome. I heart those coffee places. They're comfy and relaxed places. Everyone there is usually minding their business and not looking at you, anyway. Usually when I've gone in, half are on their laptops. That's great you've found somewhere where you are comfortable.


Yup, you are so right. Everyone is usually consumed in what they are doing. It gets less intimating every time I go in there. Plus, if I get job there, making the drinks and stuff will probably distract me from any social anxiety thoughts.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

wooohoo good for you. Now you've gotta keep at it otherwise you'll fall behind again


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Georgina 22 said:


> wooohoo good for you. Now you've gotta keep at it otherwise you'll fall behind again


Yup, my next stop is the cafe at a Barnes&Noble. Drink and application.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Not even when they charged you nine dollars for a coffee? 

In all seriousness, though, congrats. I find it difficult to do that kind of thing, too.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

yay congrats :boogie lol


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Did a similar thing myself recently, always felt kinda weird about going to somewhere like this alone but seems plenty of people do, lots of people reading or on laptops. Shame i can't drink coffee.. wth is chai tea? lol

Congrats


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Good job, Homersxchild! I used to be a nervous wreck when asking about jobs. Good luck at Barnes & Noble!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:clap well done! 

I guess the trick is to keep challenging yourself constantly and not just rest on past successes. Keep it up!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Paragon said:


> Shame i can't drink coffee.. wth is chai tea? lol


Only the best drink on the planet. Well, maybe not. But its very good. You can't drink coffee, try the Iced Chai Tea. And you know there are Frappachinos that don't have coffee in them but creme. :b

Thanks for the support everyone! I can't slow down now I'm on a roll. If I slow down then I start getting nervous SA thoughts and end up not doing anything.


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

That's awesome. I've been thinking about doing the same thing and now I feel more motivated to get out and do it.

(Btw, good call on the chai tea latte, those are amazing!)


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

grigori said:


> That's awesome. I've been thinking about doing the same thing and now I feel more motivated to get out and do it.
> 
> (Btw, good call on the chai tea latte, those are amazing!)


Yay, I'm motivating people! Filled out some online apps for other starbucks around. Turns out they really want you to do it online even though I prefer paper applications.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Update: Went online and applied to like fifty S-bucks' in the area. One wasn't on the list so I filled out a paper application and explained everything to the guy at the counter and he was really nice and everything went well. Also applied at the B&N around the corner, they said they were probably going to be hiring in September but I filled out the app and everything when smoothly. Dare I say it, I felt like a normal person the whole time! 

Thursday I'm heading out again to attack, to an S-bucks in a mall that I couldn't find online and to another B&N.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

50. Do they need that many in one area? lol.

Good luck with the job applications


----------



## Otto (Aug 10, 2010)

I spend a lot of time in coffee shops. I often take my laptop with me and work from there. I don't really seem to meet new people, so I at least get to be around people when I'm there.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Otto said:


> I spend a lot of time in coffee shops. I often take my laptop with me and work from there. I don't really seem to meet new people, so I at least get to be around people when I'm there.


You don't meet people because you're in front of a computer.  I wouldn't dare disturb someone who was on a laptop. But maybe, just maybe, you could strike up a conversation with someone if you were alone with a drink. Nice ice breaker - 'So, what you are drinking?' Haha. At least, that's what I would do.

Paragon - You'd be surprised how many S-bucks' are around. Not as many as Mcdonalds, I'll give you that, but they do spread fast. :b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations, it sounds like a bunch of positive things happened for you, glad to hear it!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Way to go that's so great, you should be proud! Keep it up!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Congratulations, it sounds like a bunch of positive things happened for you, glad to hear it!


Haha, more like... I'm trying to get positive things to happen to me. I'm tired of being socially phobic, I need to push myself to get out there. Plus, I just got my dad's car to borrow and I think that was a big confidence booster.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Last S-bucks I applied to today, total HOTTIES making the drinks. Even if I don't get a call-back, I know which one I'm hanging out at from now on. Total eye-candy. :boogie


----------



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

I wish I had the strength to do this. 

I went to a local cafe with a friend to celebrate passing this utterly impossible programming class, the final one to get our associates degrees (we were the ONLY ones who passed that class, and we both passed with an A. Damn hard work.)

Even with a friend I was so anxious. 

I ordered a caramel latte which was absolutely amazing though. I think once I get farther along fighting my anxiety, cafes will be my place of choice.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It gets a little easier at this point!  :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

